# INFJs vs. INFPs



## mise en abyme (Nov 17, 2009)

what do you think the difference between these two are, in terms of their empathy? i'm not talking about the "pitch" so much as i am about the "timbre".

i've heard that INFJs' empathy is more one-sided while INFPs' is more far-reaching, but i've also heard the reverse.

it seems to me that INFJs would be more active than INFPs, since they're judgers and are generally more confident in, and maybe even more passionate about, their convictions. this would lead me to believe that INFJs would be more likely to be activists. 

however, doesn't Fi, the INFP's primary function, tell you when something is ethical or unscrupulous? and doesn't Fe take a more objective standpoint?

i can't really distinguish between these two types of empathy that are utilized by these personalities.

what do you think?


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

the INFJ has a bigger mouth that's about it


----------



## Zygomorphic (Nov 19, 2009)

Fi is empathetic while Fe is sympathetic.

Fi must be able to relate to and understand another person's values/emotions if it wishes to replicate them.

Fe functions as a mirror, innately reflecting the values/emotions of its environment.

Both are still subjective, they just draw upon different sources.


----------



## mise en abyme (Nov 17, 2009)

Zygomorphic said:


> Fi is empathetic while Fe is sympathetic.
> 
> Fi must be able to relate to and understand another person's values/emotions if it wishes to replicate them.
> 
> ...


i know what you're saying, but sometimes it's hard for me to understand which one i'm using the most, because it *feels* like i use both equally.

for example, if i see a kid being bullied, i think that my Fe would be accessed first (do shadow functions work so fast that we never really notice them?), because i'd see the bullies and the victim and i'd make the connection that bullying is wrong. then my Fi would kick in, sending me an epiphany in the form of memories of being singled out and being harassed. if my Fe is dominant, i'm more likely to try to smoothe things over, but if my Fi is more aggressive, then i'd openly and impulsively assail the victimizers. for the most part, i seem to be in between.

so basically, these two functions interchange depending on my mood... or do they?


----------



## Zygomorphic (Nov 19, 2009)

> i'd see the bullies and the victim and i'd make the connection that bullying is wrong


That seems to be arguably Fi, not Fe; your internal value system says that bullying is wrong. Fe in this instance would be an attunement to the victim's blatant agitation, trauma, and perhaps helplessness as well as to the disharmony the bullies are causing.

Perhaps your Fe is well-developed and does appear in force, but as an INFP, Fi will likely be the ultimate driving factor in your sentiments and actions.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

The biggest differences between the two has to do with their cognitive functions.

INFP's primary function is Fi, where they put everything through their value system. They always take into consideration what is important to them.
Their secondary function is Ne, which involves making patterns and brainstorming. Ne involves brainstorming, so coming up with several different solutions to an issue.
They have a greater tendency of being passive aggressive as well... probably because of the Fi, I would guess.

INFJ's primary is Ni. Ni involves having an "Ah ha!" moment, where the one perfect solution will pop into their heads. INFJ's feel strongly about what their Ni tells them in the same way that INFP's feel strongly about their values.
Their secondary is Fe, where they take into consideration the feelings of others. As an INFJ, you may puzzle yourself by not being able to understand and be aware of your own feelings, because they are "clouded" by the feelings of others that they are picking up on.

Both types are, truly, very empathetic. It would only make sense for SF's to only be capable of sympathy because they don't have that intuitive ability to "read" people in the same way.

Both types are also naturally subjective because of their feelings - its just from a difference source. NT's are the types more likely to look objectively because they are primary or secondary thinkers.

Go on the INFJ or INFP? a closer look website for more info. Vicky Jo (an INFJ) has a lot of extremely informative information explaining the differences between both types -- there's a lot more than you think!!


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Look at an unhealthy relationship between an INFP and INFJ to get a little insight 

The INFP will push pull.. the INFJ will pull push 

The INFP will push away until he/she has pushed too far, and then, pull their INFJ back to them

The INFJ will pull their INFP in, until they get too close, and then, push them away..

Hope that helps :dry:


----------



## dorareever (Jan 2, 2010)

note: my purely personal opinions, not really based on well-thought theory or anything...

INFJ's seem much less self-centered than INFP's; they really are true idealists, they have an idea and fight for it. They can look sometimes too forceful and almost closed-minded to us, maybe even look like moralists. They seem to be really able to help people in a concrete way, on a one-on-one situation. INFPs mostly think they're helping the whole cosmos just by...existing.roud: We're more lazy, selfish and doubtful. Or, if you want, more relaxed, open-minded, and thoughtful.

As for who "feels" more for others...probably it's the same, but being more emotionally expressive the INFJ looks in a way more able to deal with it and use his feelings to help others, why for us it might become troublesome to the point we need to shut if off and be selfish just to survive. 




I don't mean that INFPs are completely useless-they exist to keep in check the world, in a way, just being the more extreme weirdos you can find (supposing that "normalcy" is ESTJ), and balance things out and act like the devil-advocate for the underdog. 

In a war the INFJ would probably fight for freedom and people's rights, while the INFP would constantly remind them that the enemies are HUMANS too; we keep a mirror to their face to keep them to become what they hate the most. 


They are idealists, we are dreamers.


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

Alchemical Romance said:


> the INFJ has a bigger mouth that's about it


Jeez, bet there's a story behind _that_ somewhere :/


----------

